# just reloaded a box of .357 magnum tonight



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

got some cases at the gun show last weekend so tonight i put together loads that were 6.2 grs. of bullseye under a 150 gr. homecast swc..... when i crimped them they kinda bulged alittle at the crimp... i tried a couple in the charge holes (why are they still called that) of the cylinder and they slipped right in so i'm not that worried about the crimp but i am alittle curious about how they group....... i did think about taking my taper crimp to em to see if that would kinda iron out the bulge but i didn't want to chance getting too high a pressure with two crimps.............


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Not being there and able to see what is happening I would say you are crimping them to hard. Back off on your crimp die untill you get a slight rolled edge and you will be fine. You do not need a taper crimp with the .38/.357. Good luck.


----------

